# Esso Diesel? Any input and or exprience?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I never used ESSO diesel because I had read it was not very good, lots of soot and low mileage.
Well I have filled up with it and i will say I have so far gotten better mileage than with Shell, Petro Can or Ultramar over summer driving.
Im going to keep with it for a while and see if it holds steady.
Any comments?
Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As best as we know, in Canada diesel is diesel is diesel. 

With the following caveats:

Husky claims a higher cetane. I have never used husky as the only one within a one hour drive of me does not have a nozzle small enough to fit in the CTD's filler neck. 

Shell V-Power diesel claims a higher cetane and is fortified at the pump. It is available at only select Shell stations in Canada and Washington state. This is what I use. It seems to make the engine run smoother and quieter. When I changed my fuel filter there was no apparent water in the separator. 

By regulation, diesel is seasonally altered in Canada to lower the cloud point and prevent fuel gelling. In the warmer months you are getting pure diesel. In the colder months it is cut with kerosene. The winter blend will always result in poorer fuel economy and engine power output. 

Algae will grow in diesel, especially when exposed to light or left undisturbed. Fuel stations that do not turn over a lot of diesel are at increased risk of harbouring poor quality diesel. A fuel station that does not turn over its diesel storage tanks at least once a week should be avoided wherever possible.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Isn't Esso what is Exxon and formerly the Gas known as Enco?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I just averaged 4.3 L/100k driving back from our destination yesterday and I was driving much faster than normal.
According to the DIC I just did 3.9 L/100 coming home from the fuel station with a lot of stop and go I even stopped at the store to pick a few items up.
I'm am very pleased so far.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Isn't Esso what is Exxon and formerly the Gas known as Enco?


I was told by ESSO they are different Entities with partnerships in exploration and refining. ESSO and EXXON.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cruz15 said:


> I was told by ESSO they are different Entities with partnerships in exploration and refining. ESSO and EXXON.


No they all seem to be one happy company!

*Esso /ˈɛsoʊ/ is a trade name for ExxonMobil and its related companies. The name is a phonetic version of the initials of the pre-1911 Standard Oil (SO = Esso),[SUP][1][/SUP] and as such became the focus of much litigation and regulatory restriction in the United States. In 1972 it was largely replaced in the U.S. by theExxon brand after it bought Humble Oil, while Esso remained widely used elsewhere. In most of the world, the Esso brand and the Mobil brand are the primary brand names of ExxonMobil, with the Exxon brand name still in use only in the United States alongside Mobil.

*In Canada, the Esso brand is used on stations operated by Imperial Oil, which is 69.8% owned by ExxonMobil. Esso also provides aviation fuel services at 80 airport locations in Canada (Aviation and Avitat).


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Anyway, back to the OP's query - I use ESSO diesel almost exclusively when I am in Ontario, simply because the station near me is in a price war with the station across the road. When ESSO isn't cheap I use Shell. I find that the car runs better on Shell fuel in terms of economy, but not by much. Using an off-brand fuel from a station that is really cheap results in poor economy with the DIC reporting a constant high average L/100km figure even though the actual figure is bouncing around with a lower value. I translate this to mean the car is doing frequent regens. Only guessing, I don't have the scanguage computer on this car.

I am currently on Prince Edward Island using Irving diesel. The car runs fine and I am getting average economy ratings in the 5.7 - 6.2 range.

Agreeing with Tomko - aside from Shell's V-Power and ESSO using the Top-Tier marketing label, there is no obvious way of telling where diesel comes from, at least from Ontario to the east coast. Supposedly, there are only two producers in Canada. Could there be an obvious difference between the two products? Then, what about the fuel from the off-brand cheap station that I sometimes use? Could it be expired fuel from other stations? Has anyone heard of stations evacuating 'stale' fuel?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Anyway, back to the OP's query - I use ESSO diesel almost exclusively when I am in Ontario, simply because the station near me is in a price war with the station across the road. When ESSO isn't cheap I use Shell. I find that the car runs better on Shell fuel in terms of economy, but not by much. Using an off-brand fuel from a station that is really cheap results in poor economy with the DIC reporting a constant high average L/100km figure even though the actual figure is bouncing around with a lower value. I translate this to mean the car is doing frequent regens. Only guessing, I don't have the scanguage computer on this car.
> 
> I am currently on Prince Edward Island using Irving diesel. The car runs fine and I am getting average economy ratings in the 5.7 - 6.2 range.
> 
> Agreeing with Tomko - aside from Shell's V-Power and ESSO using the Top-Tier marketing label, there is no obvious way of telling where diesel comes from, at least from Ontario to the east coast. Supposedly, there are only two producers in Canada. Could there be an obvious difference between the two products? Then, what about the fuel from the off-brand cheap station that I sometimes use? Could it be expired fuel from other stations? Has anyone heard of stations evacuating 'stale' fuel?


One thing to keep in mind is that Top Tier applies only to gasoline. There is currently no equivalent industry program for diesel.


----------

